# vibram soles on BOTP?



## MC (11 Dec 2005)

sad to say, but I finished IAP last year with some knee problems already, and I anticipate being in working order longer than some of the infantry sgts I saw over there who couldn't even kneel, so I've decided to make it as easy as I possibly can on my body (while still giving my all of course).  I've heard a lot of good about vibram soles, and I even know which model to go for, but from having been at St-Jean I know you get a lot of cock, even for stuff like that. First of all are there even inspections during the BOTP course? still, even if there weren't i imagine the staff would notice sooner or later...  so any recommendations? maybe if I had a chit?


----------



## 23007 (11 Dec 2005)

Yes there are inpsections on botp and if you have a chit you can do anything that it says. Just go to the doctor and tell them you want these vibram soles and he will mark it on your chit. Gravy.


----------



## MC (11 Dec 2005)

right, thanks.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

Get the Vibram soles if the doctor says you need them, otherwise go with the normal ones. Even better, get the Vibram soles via RMC supply and NOT the base OR outside RMC. Get them via RMC supply because the new soles will be thinner and more comfortable than Kingston Vibram soles. You will even forget you're wearing combat boots, they are that good.

Vibram soles will make your army training MUCH easier!


----------

